# Post CF Educational Benefits



## bigcletus (3 Aug 2012)

Hi All:

I'll be released, 3(b), before June 2013.  I've been looking at taking a 1 or 2 year program, but not much is offered in my area.  Will the CF pay any type of R&Q if the crse is taken away from home, i.e. 2-3 hours away ??  Is there any restrictions on geographic locations?  (i.e. can a crse be done in the US ??)

Any info, and/or ref links, greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Cat (4 Aug 2012)

Are you looking at the SISIP program or the VAC VRP (Vocational Rehabilitation Program)? 

I'm assuming the SISIP program, in which case https://public.cfpsa.com/en/aboutus/sisipfs/insurance/pages/vocational-rehabilitation-program.aspx is a great resource

it looks like it would be up to your CoC as to your ability to begin the program 6 months prior to release and therefore cover any necessary expenses for a long-distance education. It does look like they allow foreign education but it's all done on a case by case basis. 

If you find a program you're really interested in, do the research into the costs associated as well as the kinds of jobs you'd want to do with that education. That seems to be very key in getting specific programs that maybe aren't the norm, but will do you the most good overall.

If you have any more specific questions feel free to message me.


----------

